# Paint correction/swirl removal in bangor area?



## Big G star (Jan 30, 2011)

Is there any detailers in the bangor or surrounding area that could do some correcting on my audi a4 in brilliant black, it has quite a few swirl marks all over.
Please help.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have a look here mate :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

try phil H , nice guy knows his stuff , not sure his exact location , good luck


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Cheers Peter, hope all is well with you mate,


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yes fine here phil flat out atm


----------



## Big G star (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone else out there??? Or anyone who could teach me on a da??


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Big G star said:


> Anyone else out there??? Or anyone who could teach me on a da??


Do you have DA? If so get a scrap panel to practice on. Scrap yard up lane behind Tescos is where i picked mine up from.


----------

